# High Quality Costumes, Sites Needed.



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

I've been inside Buffalo Breath store here in San Diego, and it is one huge place with almost anything you can imagine. Although I've never bought from them online so can't attest to it.

If you need me to do some recon, just let me know.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

For really one of a kind stuff I'd suggest doing an Alchemy request on Etsy, or contacting a seller you like to do a custom item. Especially if you are looking for high quality, you're more likely to get it from a person than a factory. Corsets that are hand made are TOTALLY DIFFERENT than "costume" junk from a party store. It sounds like with your aesthetic, you'd appreciate attention to detail a real seamstress/tailor would provide.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

I would look for a seamstress that makes costumes. Then you would be talking quality.

Buying over the internet does not guarantee that the costume would fit. You may have to send it back or at least take it to a seamstress for alteration.

Recommendations:

Gothic Queen Of Hearts
The Evil Queen from Snow White & The Seven Dwarfs
A Gothic style Countess Dracula or Dracula's daughter
A costume based on some of those great pictures you send everyone!

Nola


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's where I got my costume from last year:
Results for New Arrivals

I was very pleased with it and they have lots of different styles.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

There's a lady in the UK who does a medieval gown

MEDIEVAL GOTHIC SPIDERWEB DRESS - £95.00 : Cornucopia Costume fancy dress and period costumes for men, woman and children, delivered throughout the UK, based in Stalybridge, Cheshire.

not sure if she posts to Canada, I've seen some similar ones on Ebay too, some are gorgeous gowns.

Medieval Gown Renaissance Dress Gothic Costume 8 10 12 on eBay (end time 18-Aug-09 20:45:00 BST)

medieval gothic renaissance gown celtic wedding dress on eBay (end time 18-Aug-09 20:46:11 BST)

Renaissance Gothic Victorian Wedding gowns, prom dresses, court gowns.

http://www.renaissancedress.com/tran1.jpg this is my favourite one, gorgeous dress

Kambriel: Women's Gowns

Bustledress.com, Ladies Victorian Bustle Gown Reproduction Costume custom made especially for you, Victorian Dress- Bustle Dress, Antique Dress, Vintage Clothing, Vintage Clothes

New and used gothic gown, Clothing, Shoes Accessories, Crafts on eBay.ca

New and used medieval gown, Clothing, Shoes Accessories, Crafts on eBay.ca






just a few ideas


----------



## EdgarPoe (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd tend to 2nd Etsy too...though be patient with the search. There's some junk, and there's some AMAZING gems. 

Corsets, bustles, dresses, hats, wings, accessories.

I just finished uploading jewelry to my shop and I was amazed how many other shops had added halloween months ago. (Some carry very gothic or victorian style clothes year round) There are plenty of hair, hats and wigs too. 


Don't forget to look under both handmade AND vintage.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I like this place for their selection:

Costume Craze - Child and Adult Costumes


----------

